# Post pics of your trainer setup



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So being at college and sharing a small room really sucks, but I found a permanent solution that no one can b*tch about because it's in no ones way. Here is my disgusting room.

Here is my trainer setup. What is yours like? Where are all the sweet home movie theater setups with the projector TVs?


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shawndoggy/3115989404/" title="trainerden.jpg by shawndoggy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3049/3115989404_6f01c32775_o.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="trainerden.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Donzo98 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is mine... my wife freaks out if I forget to put the towel down...


----------



## Donzo98 (Oct 1, 2008)

tomk96 said:


> did you pause the movie for that pic? they used that shot for a tv review in a home theater mag i think


No... just happened to be on the screen when I shot it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Donzo98 said:


> Here is mine... my wife freaks out if I forget to put the towel down...


Don't feel bad I have been told I make the carpet stink. I bought a rubber mat to put under mine but I think the towel works better. I will have to take a picture of my setup.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

Donzo98 said:


> Here is mine... my wife freaks out if I forget to put the towel down...



remember the rule that you can only take a picture of your bike in 53*11


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Travis said:


> remember the rule that you can only take a picture of your bike in 53*11



That's why I haven't posted a picture yet I need time to put my 55T "picture taking chainring" on along with my never seen the road 11-21.


----------



## Donzo98 (Oct 1, 2008)

Travis said:


> remember the rule that you can only take a picture of your bike in 53*11


My bike only goes into 53x12....   .... and to be perfectly honest... it has never even been there!! :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Donzo98 said:


> Here is mine... my wife freaks out if I forget to put the towel down...


But she doesn't mind that you watch porn while riding the trainer?


----------



## Donzo98 (Oct 1, 2008)

Zipp0 said:


> But she doesn't mind that you watch porn while riding the trainer?


That is not porn... are u insane? That is the Fantastic Four- Silver Surfer Movie.  

I can't imagine anyone could ride on any trainer watching porn... could you??


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Donzo98 said:


> That is not porn... are u insane? That is the Fantastic Four- Silver Surfer Movie.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone could ride on any trainer watching porn... could you??


Fantastic Four? OK....it's GEEK Porn! 

And yes, I can do just about anything while watching porn.:blush2:


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

did you pause the movie for that pic? they used that shot for a tv review in a home theater mag i think


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Zipp0 said:


> ...I can do just about anything while watching porn...


So we have found the problem.


As for the college dorm comment. That's nice that you have that much room. my dorm room can barely fit a bike in it without having to have bunk-beds, unless i put it in the living room, or kitchen (but it wouldn't really fit there either).


----------



## Circles (Aug 3, 2005)

So, my trainer situation is unique. I work in the same office building that I'm also trying to lease to other tenants. So we have lots of space in "shell" condition that hasn't been built out yet. What better place to set up my trainer for my winter spins in the morning?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

austincrx said:


> So we have found the problem.
> 
> 
> As for the college dorm comment. That's nice that you have that much room. my dorm room can barely fit a bike in it without having to have bunk-beds, unless i put it in the living room, or kitchen (but it wouldn't really fit there either).


Who said anything about a dorm?


----------



## karimmtl (Dec 14, 2008)

*Here's Mine*

Here's my setup. Nothing fancy! I put my laptop on the shelf in front and play music and films.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Finally, on to some winter training*

I was slowly getting in to. This time of year I'm a slug. Out of shape, luvin food and drink, not necessarily in that order  and slowly trying to get in the mood. Started out with some gym work (leg presses, calf raises and some half hour stationary bike rides) and now on to the fun stuff. Wow, was I sweating out all those toxins. Good stuff. Now it's time to extend the rides and enjoy those long dvds. Nothing like a long segment of Eddie Merckx to start off the training season. :thumbsup: Happy New Year and Enjoyable Training to All.....


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

the basement is mine!

ahhhhh nevermind, the picture wont load. sorry


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's mine.

http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=25873


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Alex now that's a manly setup*

non of this 59.99 store bought crap :thumbsup:


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Zipp0 said:


> And yes, I can do just about anything while watching porn.:blush2:


Eddie Griffin couldn't..... what? too soon?


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

12345


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

moab63 said:


> non of this 59.99 store bought crap :thumbsup:


LOL

Yeah, it's a beauty. I couldn't link images last time but here are a couple for those that couldn't be bothered to click the link:



















I have clip on aerobars as well if I want to do any specific work in position.

I'll be swapping my SRM over soon, I have another one with variable length cranks, meaning I can play with that as well as have a completely adjustable bike for when clients do performance tests.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Nice ...How many watts is that set up...*

you could use that as the killer headwind, kind of like the old tweeter commercial where the guy is sitting in the chair, tunes blasting, his hair flying back as he reaches for the glass sliding back off the table from the music. Niiice.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

No pic here to add, but what about moving your training set up around? I have found that sitting in the same location in the house tends to make me go nutz. So, I have a couple places in the kitchen I set up, out of the way of course, one or two variations in the garage, and even a living room setup that I'm pretty happy with. It's better than actually riding the bike throughout my house, and I always have a slightly different view!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

ashpelham said:


> No pic here to add, but what about moving your training set up around? I have found that sitting in the same location in the house tends to make me go nutz. So, I have a couple places in the kitchen I set up, out of the way of course, one or two variations in the garage, and even a living room setup that I'm pretty happy with. It's better than actually riding the bike throughout my house, and I always have a slightly different view!



I have a living room setup I'm pretty happy with as well, my wife not so much.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

No pictures but it's not much to look at for the most part...
It's a typical Midwestern ranch basement with a portion turned into a training room with room for up to 3 bikes on trainers and a couple of headwind fans. For entertainment an old 32 inch tube type Sony with a DVD player hooked up to my gym sound system which is older Denon and klipsch equipment. Total space between the gym and bike trainer side is around 500 square feet of guy space.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's the ultimate trainer guy - Chris Hoy. No wonder he's the world's fastest -


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Here's the ultimate trainer guy - Chris Hoy. No wonder he's the world's fastest -


I would do that if I didn't have to clean up my puke, either.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a treadmill and my bike set up behind the couch in my basement. Big screen tv with RealRide by Robbie Ventura / Vision Quest DVDs. Also Spinervals and CTS. I like the RealRides (playing on the tv in the pic) because there are riders around you and you pass them/they pass you, trees whiz by on the side, etc -- much more interesting than watching other fools sweat while a coach with a stopwatch yells out instructions.

I have two fans set up, both with extension cords that are tied to the treadmill so I start with the fans unplugged and then plug them in when I get hot. Also, have my iBike power meter for training accuracy. I tore an old wash cloth in half and put the two halves on the bars to absorb sweat. I have a spare wheel bought off eBay with a $6 tire on it for the trainer so I don't ruin my good tires.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Here's my setup. RealAxiom V3.0 trainer.


----------



## endeavorc (Nov 11, 2007)

Here is my setup. The wife's bike is on the left, my TT bike in the center and my son's Multisport bike on the right:


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*It don’t get much worse than this!*

I spin on this bike three or four time a week 60 to 90 minutes. If it wasn’t for an I-Pod and HRM to keep me amused I’d never make more than 30 minutes. I use a treadmill, rowing machine, and eliptical the other 3 / 4 days a week. Life on a ship is pretty damn boring!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

GeoCyclist said:


> If it wasn’t for an I-Pod and HRM to keep me amused I’d never make more than 30 minutes.


If you rode intervals hard enough you wouldn't be able to do much more than thirty minutes.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

GeoCyclist said:


> I spin on this bike three or four time a week 60 to 90 minutes. If it wasn’t for an I-Pod and HRM to keep me amused I’d never make more than 30 minutes. I use a treadmill, rowing machine, and eliptical the other 3 / 4 days a week. Life on a ship is pretty damn boring!


Wow. Do you get to bring it out on deck when the weather is nicer?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

180 said:


> Wow. Do you get to bring it out on deck when the weather is nicer?


They should connect him to the prop to save fuel. :idea:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well used rollers

Trainer Queen bike

I can open the doors to the family room and watch TV.


----------



## Hower131 (Feb 14, 2008)

BuenosAires said:


> Here's my setup. RealAxiom V3.0 trainer.



GO STEELERS!


----------



## BrianN (Feb 11, 2008)

*Junkyard Wars Headwind / Resistance Unit*

Inspired by Alex's radical trainer build, I put this together. I'm waiting for a urethane drive belt from the local machine shop, so I'm not sure it will actually work....Total cost with the belt was around $50.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

You fail at image posting...


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Milan- San Remo in the basement on a Tacx Fortius fitted with a $145.00 spare parts bike.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Here she is - need to get another pick with the TV in front


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Here's the ultimate trainer guy - Chris Hoy. No wonder he's the world's fastest -


He's monitoring his portfolio on the screen


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hower131 said:


> GO STEELERS!


 He put up the clock on Monday and the Arizona clock is already on its way back to Amazon  (In case anybody didn't see the smilies it's a joke)!


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

BrianN said:


> Inspired by Alex's radical trainer build, I put this together. I'm waiting for a urethane drive belt from the local machine shop, so I'm not sure it will actually work....Total cost with the belt was around $50.


I suspect with the size of that fan, you'll be putting a larger pulley on the fan drive axle or you'll never get out of your lowest gear!!


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

i thought you sat on that chair for a while 




Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, it's a beauty. I couldn't link images last time but here are a couple for those that couldn't be bothered to click the link:
> 
> ...


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

My turbo work is done on an imagic in the garage, i plug a laptop in not shown

here


----------



## BrianN (Feb 11, 2008)

Eddywanabe said:


> I suspect with the size of that fan, you'll be putting a larger pulley on the fan drive axle or you'll never get out of your lowest gear!!


Absolutely correct. I was worried about RPM's on the fan getting too high. I put the seven inch pulley back on after installing the belt. It woks well enough. The fan does not move as much air as I expected, but I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

CyclingVirtual said:


> i thought you sat on that chair for a while


I do occasionally.  

I need the chair to sit on as I ride with a prosthetic leg and have to remove my walking leg and attach the bike riding leg. Sometimes I need to stop to remove it, dry off my stump and inner liner and replace the leg before going again. Hard to do that standing up.


----------

